# Gatlinburg Craft Fair



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just curious is anyone going to be exhibiting at or going to next week's Gatlinburg Fall Craft Fair? I will be in the area and would like to meet up with any LumberJocks.

CtL


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I live about 40 miles from Gatlinburg. Only about a 5 hr. drive if i take the shortcuts. Be perpared for stop and go traffic thru Severville maybe 10 miles in 3 hrs . Or go in the back way I 40 East to Cosby to Gatlinburg come out in the middle of town. Thats why i stay away !!!!!


----------

